# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  البعاتي لمن شاف موقف ماعجبوا قال يا خالقنا ماتعولقنا ...

## alastaz

*الخازوق سوداكال بقي ذي شوكة 
الحوت لاينبلع لايفوت انت فريقك
بعد اسبوع عندوا مباراة في الابطال
وداير تحتفل بالمدرب عشان توقع 
العقد وتصور معاهوا....اتصور كويس
لمن نطير للمره الرابعه علي التوالي ...
عليك الله لو خليت المدرب راجع أشرطة
مباريات المريخ ماكان أحسن...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يصلح حال المريخ

*

----------

